# Breeders in Minnesota



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

I am not sure that this is the right place for this, but I noticed some of the posters in this forum are from Minnesota so thought I would start here rather than the finding a breeder forum. We are looking for a golden retriever of the "hunt/field type". We primarily want a pet, but also want a hunting dog. We only hunt for pheasants. Any suggestions for reputable breeders in MN, IA, WI or SD would be appreciated.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

There are a lot of very nice golden breeders in our area. You can contact the Greater Twin Cities Golden Retriever Club and they can give you a list of Golden Breeders in the area that have all their clearances and breed with the Golden Standards in mind..best of luck in your search!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck! I got my first (well bred with health certified parents) dog from Minnesota. (The little girl in my Bridge Babies picture-right side of picture in my siggy.) Unfortunately they are no longer breeding dogs. I hope you are able to find a pup that suits your needs. I look forward to seeing pictures of your new addition.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

When I gave field a try, I trained at Old Oak retrievers in Blooming Prairie, and they had nice working field goldens.



*http://www.oldoakretrievers.com/*


----------



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> When I gave field a try, I trained at Old Oak retrievers in Blooming Prairie, and they had nice working field goldens.
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.oldoakretrievers.com/*


Thanks for the link...we actually drove by here the other night when we were visiting friends and it made me remember to check out their website. Their dog Martha is beautiful, but it doesn't look like they are having any more litters this year and the ones they had were labs.


----------



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies and for the PM I received, but can't reply to yet! I think we have some good options pretty close to home.


----------

